# beta showing?



## Komatz12891 (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard someone at my school talk about Beta shows? are they like dog shows, do they really exist? anyone have any news on it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They exist, so do guppie shows, livebearer shows, cichlids shows. Start here http://www.ibcbettas.org/


----------



## Komatz12891 (Oct 31, 2008)

thats cool! thanks


----------

